# George the elderly goldfish



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

18th August 2006: George the Goldfish passed away after ELEVEN years of giving joy to the family.
We got him when our son, Andy, was a baby and he has been a constant companion since then. He lost all of the colour in his scales about two years ago but was healthy and perky until early July 06. He gave up his fight on August 18th.
Andy wrote this about his pet: RIP George the Goldfish, my friend and comforter, who I told my secrets to.
We will not be getting another fish.


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Bonnie,

I'm sorry to hear about the goldfish!
My dad won one at a fair when i was 7 i'm now 25 and he died last year, it was very traumatic. He went white, was blind in one eye and we paid £190 for an operation to remove a tumor from his back in 2002, so he had a good innings.  But like you............. no more fish.

RIP GEORGE


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers mate. 
Didn't realise goldfish lived so long! Good stuff when they are part of the family for so long.
Forgot the other day & put fish food in the shopping trolley at the supermarket! Getting over him now, though.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P. George


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that... and bloody hell....11 years.. the ones we kept lived about 2 weeks..


----------

